# HR20-700 as OTA tuner ONLY? (no service)



## evanland (Jan 12, 2009)

I just bought an HR20-700 off Craigslist. Can someone point me to a resource on how to use this as an OTA HD set top box only (no Direct TV service)?
According to the seller, he bought it from the previous owner who leased the box (instead of purchased) from DirecTV, and now DirecTV will not activate it, but they didn't want it back either. Fine by me. He also took out the hard drive to use in a PC. The Smart card is still in the slot.
I powered it up, but it never got past "Step 1 of 2: Checking Satellite settings..."
So, I installed a hard disk, and now it gets a little farther, but still no joy. It completes the boot process, but gets stuck on:

Searching for signal on Satellite In
1 & 2...(771)

Again, I don't have Direct TV, so it's not connected to a dish, so of course it can't find anything. I can push the Menu button, but the only available option is "Signal Strength." I can select the Signal Strength menu item, but I can't seem to come out on the other side of that process. I can go through a few screens and eventually get to a screen that tells me it found zero satellites, and gives me three options:

Repeat Satellite Setup
Test Signal Strength
Continue; Fix Later

I select Continue; Fix Later, and it tries to download the program guide data, (I assume that it pulls this data from the satellite, so with no dish, I assume that ain't gonna happen) and the progress bar sits at 0%. There's no option to move past that screen, and that seems to be the end of the options.

I found this online:
http://www.sbcatest.com/DTV-MD-0058-DIRECTVSet-topInformationforInstallers-V2.2.pdf
and tried to do some of the Key combos (Active+Up, Active+Right) but they didn't have any effect. The pdf says, "The shortcut keys may not work if user interface graphics are on the screen instead of video," and I can't get to a point where the UI isn't on the screen.

I'd appreciate any ideas at all. Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You bought yourself a boat anchor. The DVR will not work without being authorized. There is no magic.

[Mod edit: inappropriate comment redacted]


----------



## evanland (Jan 12, 2009)

When you say "DVR," are you referring to the DVR function, or the unit as a whole? I can live without the DVR, but I would like to use it as an OTA tuner. Times are tight, and I'm trying to switch from Comcast to OTA in as cheap a manner as possible. 

So, is there any way to use the OTA tuners in this unit without signing up for DirecTV service?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It will function in no capacity without a DirecTV subscription, period. Sorry.


----------



## evanland (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave, for telling me what I needed to know.

[Mod edit: inappropriate reply redacted]

Lucky me, I've learned two lessons today.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

[Mod edit: Deleted post redacted]

Hey, sometimes that's just the way it goes.

*Example:* You're a D* newbie (or a decade-old customer looking to upgrade), you're on Craigs List, you search 'directv' and see someone who's getting rid of an old HR10-250 for free (or cheap). There's no time to come on here, ask about the receiver, and wait for a reply! You just call up the seller and go get it...with the understanding that you may be wasting a few bucks or a few minutes of your time and some gas. Things move fast in real life...faster than this forum.

This is exactly what happened to me recently. Turns out I didn't need the box but got a working 250GB drive out of it for free. I also bought a SD-DVR40 for $25 and the drive went bad on me just as I was about ready to call and activate the new access card. No big deal. However, I asked questions about it in the Legacy forum after the fact and received only kind and helpful responses.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Why noy just get the converter box coupons and you can have 2 ATSC OTA tuners for 10-20 bucks?

I would imagine you paid more for that HR20 on craigslist....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> Why noy just get the converter box coupons and you can have 2 ATSC OTA tuners for 10-20 bucks?


A coupon eligible DTV converter box does not perform the same function as an HDTV tuner. The OP stated quite clearly that they were looking for an "OTA HD tuner".


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> A coupon eligible DTV converter box does not perform the same function as an HDTV tuner. The OP stated quite clearly that they were looking for an "OTA HD tuner".


What??? That is exactly what they do. They have a OTA HD tuner and can drive either a standard (4:3) or a (16:9) TV.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Unless you need to connect it to an HD ready monitor without its own tuner, it works exactly as an ATSC tuner does. It just wont output HD to a device. Thanks for reminding how useless most of your posts are, I'd almost forgotten...


----------



## umfan866 (Jan 7, 2009)

evanland,

I have a DirectTV HDTV tuner that I'd be willing to swap with you - it works for off-air use, without being activated. I'll find out the brand and private message you on this board.

I'm interested in your HR20, because it can do both OTA and the HDTV Directv signal. I have an AM21 hooked up to one of my receivers, and I don't want to pay another $50 for a second AM21.

The only question I have for others is -- now that DirectTV "leases" receivers, will they activate a previously "leased" receiver? A while ago Directv did not care if I found or somehow obtained a receiver--they would just charge me $25 to send out a new access card that I had to use (regardless of whether the receiver I obtained contained an old access card).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

umfan866 said:


> The only question I have for others is -- now that DirectTV "leases" receivers, will they activate a previously "leased" receiver?


Since the receiver in question is most likely considered stolen property, my guess would be no. What you could do is get the RID and serial number from evanland, and call DirecTV to see if they'll let you activate it or not.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> What??? That is exactly what they do. They have a OTA HD tuner and can drive either a standard (4:3) or a (16:9) TV.


Any coupon-eligible converter box is required to output in SD only. They cannot output HD.


----------



## evanland (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, I feel kinda like the Fuller Brush man that rang the doorbell right after the wife found her husband in bed with his boyfriend…AWK-WARD.

Gcvt, et al.- You assumed correctly; it was a buy now, ask questions later situation. I knew that it was a gamble, but for $10, I was willing to take the risk.

I WANT MORE- thanks for the VOOM tip.

umfan866- I’d be interested in a swap, but it doesn’t sound like either of us would come out ahead. If it’s a boat anchor, I don’t want to tie it to anyone else’s neck. And as I wouldn’t be connecting to DirectTV’s service, it doesn’t sound like I would be able to use the box that you would send me, as I’d have no way to even update the channel info once I hooked it up.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

evanland said:


> Wow, I feel kinda like the Fuller Brush man that rang the doorbell right after the wife found her husband in bed with his boyfriend&#8230;AWK-WARD.
> 
> This place can be entertaining


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Evanland,

Not sure if you come back after the way you were treated, but I use an unactivated D* HD receiver for OTA reception. No guide data, but it works perfectly and has for many years. It is a Hughes product that was swapped out by D* when they went MPEG-4.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Its not yet a boat anchor!!!!! You should call Directv and ask them if they will allow that unit to be activated.


The OP clearly stated that they are not going to connect the receiver to DIRECTV. It is almost likely that the OP is not currently a DIRECTV subscriber so offering how to end-run DIRECTV Customer Service is probably not helpful.

As I observed in post #2 (subsequently echoed by others), DIRECTV is very unlikely to activate a stolen receiver (stolen, as we are told, by the original lessee).

The OP's original question and the follow-up question were answered in post #2.

[Mod edit: inappropriate comment redacted]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No matter how annoying a particular poster (any poster) may be PLEASE look past it and keep on the topic at hand. Somehow this thread has turned into a discussion about a poster instead of a DBS topic. Perhaps all those involved should find that embarrassing?

:backtotop ... the value of a HR-700 without subscribing to DirecTV


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

[Moderator hat on]Please remember to use the "Report Posts" button rather than airing complaints in public. I'd much rather not have to issue infractions for the person doing the second attack as well as the first...

Or send your comments to people via private messages.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> :backtotop ... the value of a HR-700 without subscribing to DirecTV


It's an HR*20*-700, Dish boy. Go back to the Dish forums!

:lol: Please don't ban me!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HR whatever ... as long as you're talking DBS you'll live. 

:backtotop


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, evanland! :welcome_s

I would call DIRECTV, tell them what has happened. At this moment you very well might be in receipt of stolen property! (Not likely they will prosecute, even less likely if you call. They might send you a return kit to retrieve their box.)

Of course, take out your hard drive first. 

Or they might ask you to just send the access card.

The voom suggestion is one of the best options you have for inexpensive OTA receivers at this point. There are others, some that are DVRs--but they cost money. 

Again, welcome and good luck,
Tom


----------

